# CM storm scout 2



## Technotronic (Jun 14, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
I5 2500K
MSI P67A-GD65
Avexir 2x4gb 1600Mhz blue Led DDR3 rams
Thermalright Venomous X black heat-sink with 2x Deepcool Iceblade blue led pwm fan
Seasonic S12II 520W
Asus ENGTX560 DCII OC/2DI/1GD5 graphics card
Crucial M4 64GB SSD
Toshiba 500GB Sata 3  @ 7200rpm HDD
Cooler Master Storm Scout 2 chassis with modified side window panel 
Cooling fans:
Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition white led fan (twin pack)
ENERMAX T.B.Apollish Blue led 120mm fan x2
3X120mm Deep Cool blue led fans (2x4pins, 1x3pins)

*Mods:*
Side panel cut out


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Jun 14, 2014)

Cable management to review 
And system specs very light 
See you


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 14, 2014)

> Cable management to review
> And system specs very light
> See you


The cable management is OK.
I don't see what the specs have to do with the mod?
He did a good job and this deserves a 5/10


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Jun 14, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> The cable management is OK.
> I don't see what the specs have to do with the mod?
> He did a good job and this deserves a 5/10



Cable management OK / *Need glasses Looooool*
I don't see what the specs have to do with the mod? / *GPU Ram DD........... ?*
He did a good job and this deserves a 5/10 / *5 that is well finished pc*


----------



## Technotronic (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks guys ^-^ Actually, just a causal build for normal usage n to pass time. I do not game, but wishes to start gaming soon. For a start i have no idea what would b a good graphics card to start with... lol


----------



## studmark (Jun 15, 2014)

good job on side panel window u did it the hard way with gasket not the easy way with screws some ppl here are assholes stuck up miserable no wonder lesser ppl come here every day


----------



## studmark (Jun 15, 2014)

Technotronic said:


> Thanks guys ^-^ Actually, just a causal build for normal usage n to pass time. I do not game, but wishes to start gaming soon. For a start i have no idea what would b a good graphics card to start with... lol


*ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 2GB GDDR5* 
*Card ZT-60901-10M*

or



*Asus GeForce GTX 650 Ti *


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Jun 15, 2014)

660 & 650ti ???
There are much better for not much more expensive
Like R9 270-280X or GTX 760-770

_*Ps: I've 2 HIS 7970 X Turbo for sale -__-*_

See you


----------



## Technotronic (Jun 15, 2014)

I ended up just getting a used gtx 560 from some forum. Lol


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Jun 15, 2014)

GTX 560 
It's still selling


----------



## studmark (Jun 16, 2014)

poumpoum1972 said:


> 660 & 650ti ???
> There are much better for not much more expensive
> Like R9 270-280X or GTX 760-770
> 
> ...


maybe so but im going by real world experience
holy cow newegg say it costs 219  i got my zotac for 180  any way good for u  on your  / used gtx 560 /my zotac was used got it at amazon P.


----------



## Technotronic (Jun 16, 2014)

Off work for 2 days n decided to tidy very thing up to my best ^-^ This is a great site to see others work n learn from them ^-^


----------



## rayhow38 (Jun 20, 2014)

nice built good cable management 7/10


----------



## rayhow38 (Jun 21, 2014)

poumpoum1972 do you always ask weird question ?


----------

